# Windows Systemfehler - Ein gleicher Name ist bereits im Netzwerk vorhanden



## SwingTänzer (7. August 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Habe gerade folgende Situation: In unserer WG haben wir ein Heimnetzwerk. 1 Debian Server ist als Router und DHCP-Server im Betrieb. Angeschlossen sind mehrere WinXP prof. Clients.

Seit heute haben ich folgendes Problem: Bei jedem Rechner wird dieser Fehler angezeigt:

*Windows Systemfehler - Ein gleicher Name ist bereits im Netzwerk vorhanden* 

An den Einstellungen wurde nichts verändert.

Darüber hinaus, kann ich nicht mehr auf andere Rechner zugreifen, in der Netzwerkumgebung wird nichts angezeigt. (Jaaa.. die Rechner sind an ;-) )
Die Computernamen sind auch alle unterschiedlich.

Die IP-Adressen werden aber definitiv dynamisch vom DHCP-Server vergeben. Also laufen tut er.

Einen anderen Switch habe ich auch schon ausprobiert, an dem sollte es auch nicht liegen...

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?

Gruß SwingTänzer


----------



## TheNBP (8. August 2004)

Meistens hilft es einfach ALLE Rechner auszuschalten (nicht nur neustarten) und danach nacheinander wieder einzuchalten.


----------



## Robert Steichele (8. August 2004)

Evtl. hat sich auch dein Server verhaspelt, würde auch den mal komplett abschalten und neu starten.


----------



## SwingTänzer (8. August 2004)

*Problem besteht immer noch....*

Schön das sich jemand zu meinem Problem äußert.



> Meistens hilft es einfach ALLE Rechner auszuschalten (nicht nur neustarten) und danach nacheinander wieder einzuchalten





> Evtl. hat sich auch dein Server verhaspelt, würde auch den mal komplett abschalten und neu starten.



Habe ich alles gemacht, alle Rechner aus, Switch sowie den Router  für mehrere Minuten vom Strom genommen. Dann den Router wieder starten lassen und den Switch wieder angemacht. Dann nur !EINEN! Rechner angemacht, und die gleiche Meldung erhalten. Ich weis nicht mehr weiter.. Hat sonst vielleicht jemand  einen Tip? Ich verzweifle langsam aber sicher..  

Gruß SwingTänzer


----------



## Fritz Ahorn (24. Februar 2005)

Ich hatte die gleiche Fehlermeldung bei einem Rechner der 2 Netzwerkkarten hat. Eine LAN- und eine WLAN-Karte. Falls beide aktiviert sind, tritt genau das auf.
 Vielleicht hilft's.
 Grüsse 
 Fritz


----------

